# Who do you think will crash AJ and Bryan's wedding?



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Either hornswoggle, santino or khali.

I don't want any of former attitude era guys involved in this.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Have I missed something?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Either hornswoggle, santino or khali.
> 
> *I don't want any of former attitude era guys involved in this.*


Why not?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Triple H. It's gotta be him, this is his thing.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

OMG WWE weddings are so disasterous would they really do this in the PG era???

Brie interupting the wedding would be epic lol since Brie and Daniel are dating in real life then her coming out and stopping the wedding would be just be awesome


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG WWE weddings are so disasterous would they really do this in the PG era???
> 
> Brie interupting the wedding would be epic lol since Brie and Daniel are dating in real life then her coming out and stopping the wedding would be just be awesome


How would that be awesome?
---

I hope no such wedding even occurs. If it does, then, eh, Cena? : D


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Stone "GOAT" Steve Baustin and DA GAWD in the same ring would be :bron


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Dignity.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Primo, Cody Rhodes, Hornswoggle, Kane, Punk ... anyone else AJ has kissed on WWE tv I've forgot about ?


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Kane...? Yeah it wouldn't make sense but it would be nice if he chokeslammed a priest again


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Nobody, it should be the perfect wedding with no problems. They obviously love each other, so everybody else should mind their own business.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Ric Flair, he can come out and have a WOO-YES off with Goatface before giving him a few stiff chops and a figure four. Then throw him out of the ring and take AJ to Space Mountain

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG WWE weddings are so disasterous would they really do this in the PG era???


Does 2008 ring a bell? Edge/Vickie?

I want Stone Cold to interrupt and announce himself as permanent general manager. Then stun both of them.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

I would say Punk just because of his role in this feud and it would be cool to see Punk ruining this for them. Also wouldn't be opposed to HHH doing it because well he is the Wedding Crasher.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Kane, claiming he's pregnant..


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Eve Torres 


The return of HLA. book it.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Hornswoggle and Santino will have their own segments, I say kill 3 birds in one shot and waste all the stupid shit in one segment.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



wkdsoul said:


> Kane, claiming he's pregnant..


LMAO! Why the hell not, right?

OR

Dean Ambrose, coming to claim his puppet AJ.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Edge and Batista claiming they've not had their "turn"...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Kane returns to confess his love to AJ. AJ reveals she is pregnant, but does not know if is Kane's or Bryan's. Bring in Springer or Maury for a segment revealing the father. Have Kane VS Daniel Bryan with guest referee Steve Wilkos for AJ's love.

:vince


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



NearFall said:


> Kane returns to confess his love to AJ. AJ reveals she is pregnant, but does not know if is Kane's or Bryan's. Bring in Springer or Maury for a segment revealing the father. Have Kane VS Daniel Bryan with guest referee Steve Wilkos for AJ's love.
> 
> :vince


Ultrascan pic... kids in a mask already!!


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Trish Stratus?

AJ vs Trish is a Divas match I could actually look forward to.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

On one. I think they should have a peaceful wedding.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

I say let them get married and have them be married for a while kicking ass together as a power couple (AJ wins Diva Championship Bryan WWE). Then somewhere down way the road Bryan (or maybe even AJ ;p) cheats and we have a divorce angle which could be awesome.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



Chingo Bling said:


> Eve Torres
> 
> 
> The return of HLA. book it.


I'd tune in.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

The Rock.

Rock comes out and insults Bryan and puts him down. Then Rock fucks AJ in front of Bryan and the WHOLE WORLD in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Inb4 AJ is pregnant with AJ.

Styles, I mean.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

as much as i am an austin mark i think the rock would be more suited to this please make it happen on raw 1000


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Kane.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Personally, I think Jericho would work really well with both Bryan and AJ. Jericho has a history of working well with females in angles with Trish Stratus and Stephanie. He and Bryan could have an amazing feud both in the ring and on the mic. 

I don't know how they'd write him into it or why Jericho would care about their wedding if there is one.......but if they could pull something off that makes sense to get him involved, I think he'd work great with both Bryan and AJ.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Agree with the Jericho thing. Be a good feud and Jericho could talk about how Bryans hogging the spotlight and he isnt even a rock star or something like that.

I think Rowdy Roddy Piper should interrupt the wedding since there is a past involved in the storyline.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Maybe Kaitlyn who professes her love for AJ and they run off together, wrestling's first lesbian lovers 
:yes :yes :yes


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



Ratedr4life said:


> Maybe Kaitlyn who professes her love for AJ and they run off together, wrestling's first lesbian lovers
> :yes :yes :yes


I would so accept this, imagine if she jumped on Kaitlyn the way she jumped on Kane and made out with her too. This would be the hottest moment in the history of wrestling.

:shocked:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Punk. I'd love to see D-Bry get his ass handed to him yet again.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



Vyed said:


> Who do you think should interrupt the wedding if it happens at summerslam or 1000th show?


Anyone with a gun.


----------



## Derpy (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

*SEXUAL CHOCOLATE MARK HENRY*


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

AJs lesbian sister :bryan

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

If they were ever to bring back the WWE styled Wedding Ceremony, it has got to be Daniel Bryan and A.J. Good God would that make for entertaining television, the segment would practically write itself with the talent involved lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

If they gave it a few months and started this in April let's say, AJ could claim she's pregnant and then we'll see Punk and AJ on the altar when AJ starts going into labor right there. She starts giving birth and out pops...a hand. And then Mae Young crashes the wedding and gets on the mic and says "hey, that looks familiar, did I tell you how this happened to me once?" And then we immediately go into a Raw flashback of the worst angles ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Punk should come out and start pelting meat at them.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Maybe Trent?


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Or the Rock could be good too. I'd love to see Rock try to say all his catch phrases, but Bryan and AJ just start yesing.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Claire from TNA, announces Daniel Bryan is the father of her second child. AJ goes all ballistic and makes out with the preacher.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Mr. Socko.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

*i would say Punk. i would say it would be even better if Austin interrupted the wedding if it happens.*


----------



## Chul (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

I think the whole wwe universe should interupt for giving us such crappy shit on TV


----------



## Pseudonymically (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Ok now we haven't had a wedding segment in a long time and this is the perfect time. 1000th Raw, last segment on the show

Have the whole roster attending the wedding. Random people speak forth about the wedding blah blah.

They do the "If any person can show just cause why they may not be joined together – let them speak now or forever hold their peace."

Austins music hits and comes down with a beer truck and raises hell. The show ends with a beer bash or something


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

dean ambrose


----------



## CurtHawkinsFan (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Some of the choices you listed didn't really make much sense.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Or maybe Bryan uses her to get the title, and at Raw at the wedding ceremony he dumps her for Kaitlyn. Remember he said he was moving on to her, and Kaitlyn needs revenge for the two slaps.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Not Cena? If he has the case, he should be sure to take notice. But if we are being serious, then either Zach Gowen or Jericho should interrupt it just for the LOLz.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

*I don't care... I really couldn't care less and probably wont even watch. Just get CM PUNK the fuck away from AJ and that storyline.*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

A weeding won't happen. If Bryan wins the title, Bryan will just pull off an Eddie G and say this to AJ: "Hey AJ...I LIED!"


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

I dont want austin to return and do the same shtick again.

Triple H should interrupt.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

It should be interrupted by common fucking sense walking into the place and dropping a nuclear fucking bomb in the middle of everything.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

WTF, there is no way how it can happen,but if it does then it will be Punk again...


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



Dragzila said:


> WTF, there is no way how it can happen,but if it does then it will be Punk again...


How do you know it will be punk?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Jake "The Snake" Roberts, it seems like his thing.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Shawn Michaels, leading to a match on Summerslam. Totally unrealistic, I know, but book it anyway, WWE.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

did wwe steal your idea


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

aj will say no and she wanted to make bryan look like a fool


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Vinny Mac to troll the fans and have a live sex celebration with AJ.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

HHH its kind of his thing right?

My guess would be Kane though.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

No one should Interrupt. It should be a peaceful wedding.


----------



## Shredder016 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Has there ever been a peaceful wedding outside Macho Man's????


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I'm thinking that Ambrose could debut during the Bryan/AJ wedding and verbally annihilate both of them for ruining RAW, and at the same time shooting on the entire WWE?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone think....*

If Ambrose or anyone debuts, it will be Christian's mystery opponent on Raw. They'll want to give him something solid to start from and a match with Christian would provide that.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone think....*

Not Tyler Black?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone think....*

Who do you guys think interferes?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Nobody. I think Bryan will basically say no to her on their wedding.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

The problem with one of them leaving the other on the altar is that there needs to be someone for Bryan to wrestle. It's also the very first instinct people will predict, which WWE will try to avoid. I think it'd just be better if they both pretend to be faces, and then turn heel at some point soon after. They have a lot of heels on the roster and waiting in the wings to move up the card, so it may actually be a face turn. If you really look, they got a shit load of midcard heels with very few credible faces to program them against. Not everyone can be paired with Christian.

They might just decide to run with Miz/Eve vs AJ/Bryan for Summerslam since Miz doesn't really have anything lined up.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone think....*



THANOS said:


> Who do you guys think interferes?


Whats with this Dean Ambrose guy? HE has to build himself up from the bottom before he gets anywhere near a big push. 

I think either Bryan next Feud begins here (Christian probably) or HE tells AJ to F off.

I'm not too crazy about a Christian feud, Unless its going to get Bryan a few wins.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



vanboxmeer said:


> The problem with one of them leaving the other on the altar is that there needs to be someone for Bryan to wrestle. It's also the very first instinct people will predict, which WWE will try to avoid. I think it'd just be better if they both pretend to be faces, and then turn heel at some point soon after. They have a lot of heels on the roster and waiting in the wings to move up the card, so it may actually be a face turn.


Don't turn Bryan face, he doesn't need it. Plenty of other Heels need face turns i.e MIz,Ziggler.
I think BRyan will either tell AJ to f off or Christian, who he's rumoured to be feuding with next comes out and ruins the wedding.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



vanboxmeer said:


> The problem with one of them leaving the other on the altar is that there needs to be someone for Bryan to wrestle. It's also the very first instinct people will predict, which WWE will try to avoid. I think it'd just be better if they both pretend to be faces, and then turn heel at some point soon after. They have a lot of heels on the roster and waiting in the wings to move up the card, so it may actually be a face turn.


I think it's going to be played as Bryan has changed, he's actually in love etc etc, and either the Miz shows up trying to steal her (as teased with the spot tonight) reigniting their feud from before, or a returning Wade Barrett. Barrett's kind of a long shot, but I would love to see them feud.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Could be anyone From Eve to Miz to Kane to HHH to Ambrose to Stone Cold. Or maybe no one at all since Bryan may have just proposed to commit the ultimate sin and break her heart once again. Who knows, maybe the marriage ends up being successful, but that's very doubtful.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Domenico said:


> Nobody. I think Bryan will basically say no to her on their wedding.


Don't get why that'd make sense, considering that there's no reason to do it. If she said yes last week, and reffed the MITB match the same way as she did, and then the wedding happened on Raw1000, I could see it happening, but all this happens after MITB, when she's not a ref anymore, not involved with CM Punk, or anything.

Or maybe AJ says no after she's announced as new GM(and doesn't want to repeat history like HHH-Steph or Edge-Vickie)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Bryan stops the wedding and puts the Priest and AJ in the YES lock


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Bryan stops the wedding and puts the Priest and AJ in the YES lock


I know its PG and it will never happen but AJ been put in the yes lock would garner some heat for Bryan and will make AJ a super over babyface.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Kane/Santino will interrupt first for some lulz, and then Miz and Eve will crash it and lay them out before they can say I do.

My initial thought was Ambrose, but I just don't see it. Plus, as VBM says a couple of posts above, Miz needs something to do.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Jake the Snake Roberts will interfere!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Huganomics said:


> Kane/Santino will interrupt first for some lulz, and then Miz and Eve will crash it and lay them out before they can say I do.
> 
> My initial thought was Ambrose, but I just don't see it. Plus, as VBM says a couple of posts above, Miz needs something to do.


The reason WWE will have Miz feud with Bryan cause BRyan will make his ass look legit in the ring. I hate itt cause you know Miz will win all the matches while making Bryan look like a jobber.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Eve or Kat..and her and AJ make out..


----------



## TheSuperUsher (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

It will go off without a hitch and we will all be trolled


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Edge? Kane?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Will mark for a Godfather appearance.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

BORK LASER!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding. It'll probably be Eve and/or Miz, thus establishing a feud between the two sides.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone think....*



CaptainObvious said:


> If Ambrose or anyone debuts, it will be Christian's mystery opponent on Raw. They'll want to give him something solid to start from and a match with Christian would provide that.


I'm expecting Dean Ambrose to debut very soon. Either next week on RAW or the week after in his hometown.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Samoa Joe


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Actually, I have a feeling Edge and Christian will.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



Felpent said:


> I dont want austin to return and do the same shtick again.
> 
> *Triple H should interrupt.*


because triple H has NEVER crashed a wedding in WWE history, amirite?











NEVER BEFORE, NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I will take ANY outcome that doesn't involve some guy pretty much taking Punks spot from before. I think the best thing to do would be to keep them together and have a nice, classic power couple rather than feed more into this drama/romance stuff, but it seems with the way they're rushing the wedding (one week?!) that inevitably it won't go smoothly.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

One man, and one man only, and I've been thinking it ever since the proposal, and that man is Dean Ambrose as a phychotic former lover of AJ leading to a long D-Bry Face v Ambrose Heel feud. That would be money.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Since I'm the best predictor on here, I will predict there will be a definite attempt(s) at ruining the wedding, but in the end Bryan and AJ will both be Yessing at the end of the segment together.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

The bella twins


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Brie bella live on satelite showing a video of bryan and brie together


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Actually, no one. After the wedding, they bring out a bed to the middle of the ring and start doing a live sex celebration.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Christian may after he and Bryan/AJ don't get along on the Peep Show this week thus starting what could be a great Christian vs Bryan IC title feud.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I'm thinking Lita or Edge.

Lita was AJ's childhood hero, so who would be better to get AJ to pull her head out of her ass? I'm hoping on this one.

Edge doesn't make sense right now, but DB and AJ will be on The Peep Show Friday, Christian will be defending the IC title Next week against a mystery opponent, so it kind of adds up I guess.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I think they will get 'married..' but if anyone, Christian depending how the Peep Show goes


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

No one. This is all a plan to embarrass AJ even more when he says NO at the altar.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I want them to get married and stay together but I know WWE will do something stupid and keep Bryan as a heel which is the wrong option. 

Bryan has nowhere to go as a heel. He is the perfect face in WWE. My guess is that Bryan is going to humiliate AJ by standing her up at the alter and probably laughing in her face for believing it. Then someone will come to AJ's rescue and feud with Bryan. Probably Miz. Either way, nobody has as much chemistry with her as Bryan does.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Sarcasm1 said:


> No one. This is all a plan to embarrass AJ even more when he says NO at the altar.


Well if that happens then I'd imagine Bryan would be feuding with Kane then.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I don't think anybody will STOP them from getting married, but I think somebody will attempt to stop it, only for AJ and Bryan to go full blown heel on them, like Kane, only to get low blowed by AJ and beaten down by Bryan (with the awesome chair again please), then have AJ and Bryan say I Do over his body.

Come Home AJ! :yes


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

They;ll have a threesome with Kaitlyn


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I didn't get to watch the show, but I saw on James Caldwell's report that AJ and Miz exchanged a look after she dropkicked him out of the ring. 

So, maybe Miz will interfere. My money's on Eve, however ... maybe Bryan ends up dumping AJ for Eve and AJ ends up with Miz.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Sarcasm1 said:


> No one. This is all a plan to embarrass AJ even more when he says NO at the altar.


God I hope not, that would be so lame and would leave both of them with nowhere to go from here.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



WPack911 said:


> God I hope not, that would be so lame and would leave both of them with nowhere to go from here.


This is WWE we're talking about. Theres potential for a new Macho/Liz and they're gonna keep Bryan as another cocky heel. Cause we clearly don't have enough of those.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

As much as possible lol.

Wasn't last WWE wedding Teddy Longs? Godfather crashed that one lol, he could be on this one too!

HHH obviously.
Cole probably too.
Kaitlyn(since she's AJs best friend)


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Double post


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



JoseBxNYC said:


> They;ll have a threesome with Kaitlyn


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I'd be legit with a Miz/Bryan feud, but it sucks that it has to include AJ even thought their segment tonight was awesome.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

*I hope Austin walks in, flips off AJ and Bryan, then stunners them all including the priest*


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Why are some people saying HHH? Would make no sense at all


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Yeah, I can see Kaitlyn interfering trying to stop AJ from marrying Bryan, only for AJ to go crazy and beat the hell out of her, then change her face to happy and marry DB.

I can also see Brie Bella trying to tout a video on RAW saying how Bryan is her boyfriend LOL such an insecure bitch. Of course that would never make it on air.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

So this is going to be on the 1000th episode of Raw?! Good Lord. I was wanting to enjoy the 1000th episode. Hopefully it's a short segment.

As for who interferes, I couldn't care less as long as it's over quick. But I'll amuse myself and say CM Punk. Why? I don't know.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

D-Bry and AJ continue to be involved in the most entertaining segments in the company....

*FILED*

Wrestling weddings are always entertaining


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I am now smelling an E & C interference. Probably a five second pose to boot.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Im just saying...why is aj/bryan on the peep show friday? I can see christian bashing bryan for the way he treated aj. Leading to altercation. Christian is defending the IC title On raw. Maybe have bryan be an ass and tell aj he isnt marrying her and have christian come down, they brawl, setting up bryan vs christian for IC title later on.
Prob isnt going to happen but my christian/bryan markness prays it goes down something like tht.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



> Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo ‪#RAW‬ ‪#WWE‬


YESYESYES.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



hazuki said:


> YESYESYES.


That broad is so insecure


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

No one, AJ is going to humiliate Bryan. It will be Vince's latest FU to D Bry.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I think Bryan will turn on AJ and just say "no".


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Obv it will be Eve

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

omg iT wiLL bi DEEAN AMBROZ!!!~


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

It would be the right time to have Punk cut in and deliver a shoot promo about his title reign being overshadowed by the AJ-Bryan saga, Cena, etc.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Edge and Lita!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I don't care who interrupts, just as long as William Regal is Bryan's best man.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



TheGreatOne. said:


> No one, AJ is going to humiliate Bryan. It will be Vince's latest FU to D Bry.


The most likely scenario.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



WWCturbo said:


> Edge and Lita!


no, no, no, no, no, we gotta save these two for the off chance that Bryan and AJ have live sex in the ring 8P


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



NearFall said:


> Kane returns to confess his love to AJ. AJ reveals she is pregnant, but does not know if is Kane's or Bryan's. Bring in Springer or Maury for a segment revealing the father. Have Kane VS Daniel Bryan with guest referee Steve Wilkos for AJ's love.
> 
> :vince


STEVE STEVE STEVE STEVE:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I hope that Christian and Danielson lay the seeds for a feud on SD this week and Christian is the one to break it up. Having somebody, like a legend, interfere just for the sake of it being a WWE wedding would be stupid so there had better be some storyline progression involved.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



The Enforcer said:


> I hope that Christian and Danielson lay the seeds for a feud on SD this week and Christian is the one to break it up. Having somebody, like a legend, interfere just for the sake of it being a WWE wedding would be stupid so there had better be some storyline progression involved.


Yep. The only other options that would really make any sense from a storyline standpoint are Punk and Kane and while Kane isn't doing anything right now, it definitely seems like Punk is out of the equation. We'll have to see what happens on the Peep Show.

Or, one of them could turn on the other, which I hope doesn't happen.


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Xander45 said:


> I don't care who interrupts, just as long as William Regal is Bryan's best man.


I was just thinking about who would be in the wedding party.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I don't want to sound like every IWC mark, but Ambrose is the right choice. I can't believe he wasn't an option in this poll. The heat garnered by Bryan and Aj's inevitable draw are the perfect way to introduce him while avoiding the "obiously affective" 6 months of squash matches. It's the perfect way to let him crash the ridiculousness of pro wrestling, while he and Bryan have OUTSTANDING psychological matches. It almost even makes sense that Bryan was involved in this past story to warm him up to selling a match that involved more than technical wrestling.


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I think it will be The Miz. I mean did you see that smile he gave AJ last night after she smiled at him


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

This may be where the bring Dean Ambrose in. I don't believe he has worked NXT yet so maybe they are prepping him in for the 1000nth raw. Ambrose/Bryan at Summerslam would be Orgasmic.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Rock will interrupt them. Tell them to shut up, because he's got an earth shattering announcement. Throws Bryan out of the ring and Rock bottoms AJ. Then announces that he (The Rock) will be entering the 2013 Royal Rumble. The whole earth starts to shake after everyone dropping what they have in their hands at that moment, at the same time.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

They clearly doing it to draw a rating because of the drawing power of the wedding concept. They're throwing everything on this RAW 1000th. Let's see how it does.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Rock316AE said:


> They clearly doing it to draw a rating because of the drawing power of the wedding concept. They're throwing everything on this RAW 1000th. Let's see how it does.


True, I think Edge/Lita would interfere or AJ says NO


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



SteenIsGod said:


> This may be where the bring Dean Ambrose in. I don't believe he has worked NXT yet so maybe they are prepping him in for the 1000nth raw. Ambrose/Bryan at Summerslam would be Orgasmic.


This


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I bet it all on Ambrose.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

dx would be great if they interrupted the wedding


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Bryan face turn with Ambrose ruining the wedding = JIZZ


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



ratedR3:16 said:


> dx would be great if they interrupted the wedding


That would be great HBK/HHH mocking Bryan & AJ's wedding. But I think Lesnar gonna ruin DX's reunion


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Austin & DX said:


> That would be great HBK/HHH mocking Bryan & AJ's wedding. But I think Lesnar gonna ruin DX's reunion


I'm seeing HBK skipping around the ring and staring at HHH and his facial expression changing rapidly from happy to sad to mad to sad to happy to mad and then jumping into HHH's arms and slapping him and HHH screaming "YES! YES! YES!"


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I envisage it like this:

Vicar: If anyone knows of a reason why these two should not be married, speak now or forever hold your peace.

HHH enters.

HHH: Nah, I got nothing. I just like making wedding entrances, this marriage will fall apart of its own accord without me. Bye.

Leaves and everything resumes as if nothing happened.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



floyd2386 said:


> I'm seeing HBK skipping around the ring and staring at HHH and his facial expression changing rapidly from happy to sad to mad to sad to happy to mad and then jumping into HHH's arms and slapping him and HHH screaming "YES! YES! YES!"


Then Bryan keeps saying NO NO NO like 10 times or Austin returns 2 stunner him


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I think Orton will interfere. HHH and HBK will be involved in Lesnar's story so, I don't think they'll be part of that segment.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Austin or Ambrose for me. Please.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

No one this is a true celebration of their love and i am touched even to be a part of it!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I bet they don't even know. In before they actually get married. Power Couple v1021023923039.0


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*

Triple H obviously. That's what he does.


wkdsoul said:


> Kane, claiming he's pregnant.


:lmao


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I can totally see DB wearing a powder blue tux. Anyways the weddings of the past have generally been memorable. If this is where Dean Ambrose is going to debut I hope he plays the priest because it would be one of those rare instances where the IWC knows whats going to happen but the casual crowd wont.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

No one. We should all just relish in the presence of true love.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

*Kane or Edge*


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

If Ric Flair comes down there and interrupt the wedding, I'll actually be interested in this storyline for one week. I can just imagine Ric Flair telling AJ to ditch Bryan and take a ride on Space Mountain :lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

The Miz.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

It's gotta be, it's gotta be KANE!


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



YESYESYES said:


> It's gotta be, it's gotta be KANE!


That could happen as well. We've got DX, Austin, Edge or Kane 2 interfere Bryan's wedding. Imagine AJ's pregnant, Kane is father of the unborn baby


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



YESYESYES said:


> It's gotta be, it's gotta be KANE!


My thought exactly. 



Austin & DX said:


> Imagine AJ's pregnant, Kane is father of the unborn baby


I've been thinking about that possibility for a long while now.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

OR maybe have Kharma return and lay out AJ and Bryan but I think it will be Ambrose not to mention the usual wedding stuff that goes oon like the Godfather taking the wedding guests


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Dean Ambrose debuts, kidnaps AJ and kicks off FEUD OF THE YEAR with Bryan. Eventually Ambrose and AJ become a couple because they're both nuts and it's meant to be.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



DCY said:


> My thought exactly.
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about that possibility for a long while now.


Kane interfered Edge/Lita's wedding RAW 20.6.05. That was funny as hell Kane's face was under the ring & chokeslammed the vicar


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

HHH comes out everyone stares at him. HHH: "What? Why is everyone giving me that look? Like I'm about to ruin a wedding or something? Look, my buddy Shawn got Borked earlier and I need to relieve some stress. So I thought I'd come down here, bearing gifts and show my admiration for true love. For you AJ."

AJ opens it: "Berries?"

HHH: "And for you Bryan:"

Bryan opens the long odd shaped present: "A shovel?"

HHH then grabs the shovel, hits Bryan and dumps the fruit on Bryan. "You just got berried!"


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Its so obvious they were in Vegas yesterday, HHH drugged her and took her to the drive thru wedding chapel (oh wait did that already happen?)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I'm guessing either Christian and Edge or the Miz. With a small chance of Ambrose But not likely.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



therealECW'92-2001 said:


> Its so obvious they were in Vegas yesterday, HHH drugged her and took her to the drive thru wedding chapel (oh wait did that already happen?)


That's what HHH did 2 Stephanie, HHH/AJ got married???? WTF? That would be shocking


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Austin & DX said:


> That's what HHH did 2 Stephanie, HHH/AJ got married???? WTF? That would be shocking


I know I was being a smartass


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



therealECW'92-2001 said:


> I know I was being a smartass


That would be funny as hell with Daniel Bryan :cuss:


----------



## vocalmushroom (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Kane


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Ambrose


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

undertaker returns to ruin it, undertaker v bryan at summerslam would be fantastic


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Edge and Lita :mark:

Nah, probably Edge and Christian, would still be epic though.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

They actually went for it.(Y)


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Eve.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Roddy Piper should interfere. AJ attacking Piper with a low blow and Bryan planting in the Yes! Lock would solidify them as a heel couple, and be awesome.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

If they go with the face couple, Bryan could eventually face Dolph Ziggler for the World Title at Mania. Bryan/AJ vs Vickie/Dolph later in the year for SD. Also, might get Cesaro/Aksana vs Bryan/AJ as well for a midcard feud and get Cesaro up and running in this company.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I have a feeling Sheamus is going to be in the World Title scene straight through for a few years, Ziggler will probably lose with the MITB.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Maybe I'm looking to much into it, but I believe that Miz may interfere. Did you notice the way he and AJ made eye contact after she kicked him off the ring? It was a good 5-seconds of eye contact. Maybe that means something, but then again probably just nothing.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

That would be an excellent feud, Ziggler/Vickie Bryan/AJ.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Knowing WWE now days, Hornswaggle will crash the wedding, and AJ will say shes pregnant with his baby.


----------



## Dave The Man (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Huganomics said:


> Kane/Santino will interrupt first for some lulz, and then Miz and Eve will crash it and lay them out before they can say I do.
> 
> My initial thought was Ambrose, but I just don't see it. Plus, as VBM says a couple of posts above, Miz needs something to do.


I think you could be Correct with Miz and Eve coming in and Ruining it to get Revenge on there Loss the week before


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



CROOK-94 said:


> Austin or Ambrose for me. Please.


lol at Ambrose hes a nobody right now


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I don't even care. I just want to know what in the hell was the damn point of 4 straight weeks of AJ kissing/slapping Punk and Bryan for her to do absolutely nothing and call the match properly in the PPV? And then just like that it's over? What!?

Unless of course Bryan costs Punk the title to Cena or whatever (which is not likely) then this may have been the worst angle payoff if you can even call it that I have ever seen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Here's Brie Bella with the expected "insecure" tweet fpalm

"Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE"


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I hope G-Money interrupts and entices Bryan to ditch that midget for some hoes.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Bryan is rarely home. So he's not in her bed every night.

He's in The Ryback's bed every night.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

No way!!!!!!!! I cant believe this wedding is gonna happen next week on the 1000th Raw episode this is gonna be car crash tv lol. I thought WWE had stopped doing shit like this since they went PG. AJ is gonna do something crazy this weddding wont go ahead


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Kane


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Seems to me WWE accidentally made themselves a very over diva and is now clueless on what to do with her. Here's a hint...put her in some actual 1 on 1 women's matches...not unclean squash matches with Eve.

AJ was really really good in her matches in FCW. Just let her wrestle.


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I can't believe no one mentioned Kane! It's so freaking obvious!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Mostly likely: Kane. I also think it could be Miz though. They probably want to push him on his return but everyone else is sort of tied up in feuds at the moment.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

This guy needs to return and tempt Daniel in getting off with a hoe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O30Zx-QVs2E

The Godfather!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave The Man (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



AirTroublein619 said:


> Eve.


Well going by the last few weeks that is very Strong Chance.

Bryan Dating EVE?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

The Godfather coming out would be awesome, then AJ goes crazy and attacks all the hoes.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Hoes on RAW would be EPIC.

But we aren't going to get any hoes.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



Dave The Man said:


> Well going by the last few weeks that is very Strong Chance.
> 
> Bryan Dating EVE?


True, Eve gets Bryan & AJ gets dumped. Wanna see both wrestle each other


----------



## Chew123. (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Who cares, AJ is just raw's slut.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

No hoes on a PG show. Brodus and his dancers are the closest we get to the hoes era.

Poor Naomi. Actual talent and she's a modern day PG era version of The Godfather's hoes.


----------



## Chew123. (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Speaking of which. Those little kids dancing with Brodus at the end of his matches just kill me. PG era yes what ever, tone it all down a-bit thats fine. But these little kids are pathetic.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

This isn't going to happen, but I would really like to see Brock Lesnar walk out during the "ceremony" and F5 DB, then turn around and F5 AJ in her wedding dress then just walk to the back.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

I think that would be awesome.

Problem is Lesnar may accidentally legit snap AJ in half though.

THAT would be a memorable moment for Raw 1000 though, seeing someone cut in half for real on live TV.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*



THANOS said:


> Here's Brie Bella with the expected "insecure" tweet fpalm
> 
> "Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE"


Lol if this angle goes any further Brie might have to release a sextape to prove that she 'owns her man'. Cmon Brie, dont be so insecure.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a feeling we may see Edge out there.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys, why are you hoping it will be Ambrose? A Bryan/Ambrose feud will be counterproductive. Both of them need wins and credibility. Neither can put over the other. I mean seriously, be realistic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Who interferes during the Bryan/AJ wedding?*

Hopefully anyone. I don't care if it's a past superstar or present, a superstar I've never liked etc, someone needs to interrupt this cringe-worthy segment that will only send viewers away. This ''wedding'' shouldn't get more than 5 minutes honestly, considering how many big names will be on the show next week. 



THANOS said:


> Here's Brie Bella with the expected "insecure" tweet fpalm
> 
> "Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE"


Women are insecure. Everyone knows wrestling is scripted these days so that wasn't a big deal. That tweet did make me cringe though...


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

CM Punk


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jammy said:


> Guys, why are you hoping it will be Ambrose? A Bryan/Ambrose feud will be counterproductive. Both of them need wins and credibility. Neither can put over the other. I mean seriously, be realistic.


I don't know that I can agree with you on that. How about a feud of mind games before the actual match? Once they a match, or two Bryan jobbing to Ambrose doesn't harm Bryan at all since his mind is still with AJ. If AJ is crazy, then pairing up with Ambrose wouldn't be a bad idea creatively. Bryan is a former WHC, and former MITB winner. He has some credibility going for himself, and Ambrose is relatively a nobody right now. Just getting his name on the card this high would be a nice rub in general. Using AJ, and defeating Bryan in the process would help establish his legitimacy in the WWE. Bryan could go over on his in a final third match, but Ambrose gets the early wins, and mind games victory. Just not the last laugh.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Who knows, but here is to Daniel Bryan dumping AJ for not helping him win the WWE title.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Warrior said:


> Who knows, but here is to Daniel Bryan dumping AJ for not helping him win the WWE title.


F that, they need to get married!

AJ and Bryan are too awesome together.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jon Moxley


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You know, if he was physically and mentally healthy, I'd have Jake Roberts interfere. Since Bryan and AJ are pretty much the Savage and Liz of this era anyways (which I always tried to refrain from saying but after last night, come on...).


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I would mark out if Godfather and his hoes came out to stop the wedding but its not gonna happen since WWE is PG and that kind of thing isnt acceptable

Also I just cant believe this is gonna happen the whole wedding thing I thought that was so in the past


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

As soon as I read that AJ's segments gain in teen male viewership, I knew she'd become a mainstay with segments such as these. Vince eats that stuff up. All the evidence you need is Daniel Bryan coming out first before her in their tag match on Raw.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The most obvious choice is missing from the list, Eve Torres!


----------



## snoopmeg2002 (May 4, 2003)

I agree with those who say that Eve will crash the wedding. For three weeks in a row, AJ and she have had encounters in the ring and backstage which I don't think is a coincidence. There is a reason she is involved in this storyline. Also, I just read a tweet where she is congratulating AJ on her nuptials even though DB is a cheater or something like that. So, it would not surprise me if Eve gets involved.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Guys, why are you hoping it will be Ambrose? A Bryan/Ambrose feud will be counterproductive. Both of them need wins and credibility. Neither can put over the other. I mean seriously, be realistic.


Ambrose's character is above wins and losses. As long he looks like a psychopath in defeat, then he should be good.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Come on, did no one see the look the Miz gave AJ, after kicking him of the ring apron? Part of Miz's face turn is going to be pursuing AJ's affections, with Eve Torres involved somehow (Either pursuing Miz or DB).


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Who knows, but here is to Daniel Bryan dumping AJ for not helping him win the WWE title.


Hows that going to happen? It makes no sense for that happen.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe Kane will interupt the wedding and confess he actually loves AJ and was just lying before when he rejected her

Also maybe Dean Ambrose could make his debut by interupting the wedding and start a feud with Daniel Bryan


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

maybe eve/miz


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



WPack911 said:


> I say let them get married and have them be married for a while kicking ass together as a power couple (AJ wins Diva Championship Bryan WWE). Then somewhere down way the road Bryan (or maybe even AJ ;p) cheats and we have a divorce angle which could be awesome.


This is my hope as well.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Who knows, but here is to Daniel Bryan dumping AJ for not helping him win the WWE title.


LMAO. 

I hate this story line through and through but I would literally mark the fuck out if that happened. Would also cement Bryan as my second favorite character in WWE. You want to talk about putting Bryan over as a heel? Shiiiiiiit.....

Too damn funny.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Hope it's Eve, dat Goat and Eve dating would be gold.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Hope it's Eve, dat Goat and Eve dating would be gold.


dat coochie


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

How tall is Eve compared to Bryan?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Hope it's Eve, dat Goat and Eve dating would be gold.


Or.... Aj and Eve dating. :barkley


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I hate this story line through and through but I would literally mark the fuck out if that happened. Would also cement Bryan as my second favorite character in WWE. You want to talk about putting Bryan over as a heel? Shiiiiiiit.....
> 
> Too damn funny.


*AJ:* I, AJ, take you, Danny --
*Bryan:* We agreed, you refer to me as Daniel in public.
*AJ: *Yes, of course, sorry. ..Take you, Daniel, to be my wedded husband. With deepest joy I come into my new life with you. As you have pledged to me your life and love, so I too happil--
*Bryan:* AJ, shut up.
*AJ: *B-b-but...
*Bryan:* Do you know why I set up this entire charade? Do you know why I brought you out here? I want you to understand, with all your heart and being, with every breath you take and moment you live.. That you will never. Ever. Be anything compared to that title you cost me. You will go down in history as the curse of the champion. That champion is me. You have cost me the two greatest titles this industry has ever seen, and you believe you are worthy of all this? [points to himself] NO. NO. NO.

DDT's her and walks off.

:yes


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should have the lights go out, and when they come back on AJ is cover in pig's blood and D-Bry's laughing at her.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

Dean Ambrose should crash the wedding.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> *AJ:* I, AJ, take you, Danny --
> *Bryan:* We agreed, you refer to me as Daniel in public.
> *AJ: *Yes, of course, sorry. ..Take you, Daniel, to be my wedded husband. With deepest joy I come into my new life with you. As you have pledged to me your life and love, so I too happil--
> *Bryan:* AJ, shut up.
> ...


LOL omg I would mark out! I need to spread rep ASAP!


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> *AJ:* I, AJ, take you, Danny --
> *Bryan:* We agreed, you refer to me as Daniel in public.
> *AJ: *Yes, of course, sorry. ..Take you, Daniel, to be my wedded husband. With deepest joy I come into my new life with you. As you have pledged to me your life and love, so I too happil--
> *Bryan:* AJ, shut up.
> ...


YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

:yes

I'm telling you man, the shit sandwich we've been served ever since this angle started would be worth if it ended like this. Like, I can picture Bryan and his goat beard with a visceral look on his face when asked if he takes AJ as his wife. ROFLMAO


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Kane actually. Should be on the poll.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

This was Kane's wedding invitation


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Austin, Rock, Flair, Taker and Hart doesnt make sense. Punk's got a match with Cena. Kane, maybe. The one I would like is Regal. Just let Regal come to the ring, trash talk AJ, and tell DB, I trained you to be better than this. DB then Regal stretches AJ.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

the godfather.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane for best man


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I really think Kane should interupt and kidnap AJ just like hes done with many other divas in the past


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

So obvious Kane will interrupt which is so damn stupid.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Hornswoggle and Santino will have their own segments, I say kill 3 birds in one shot and waste all the stupid shit in one segment.


This.

After all, WWE already always puts all the black guys together in one match to "get it over with". They might's well apply the same philopsophy, except to the characters who actually suck like Santino and Hornswaggle and always run them together.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

John cena will crash the wedding by turning heel and using the brief case to cash in on aj for her vagina. That was the whole point of entering himself into mitb. John was just bored of mickie james and eve.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## lazyandcool (Jun 8, 2012)

i think sheamus should crash the weeding by brogue kicking bryan hahaha. and aj saying she and sheamus are next power couple and getting married.aj and sheamus can make next power couple since edge and lita.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

lazyandcool said:


> i think sheamus should crash the weeding by brogue kicking bryan hahaha. and aj saying she and sheamus are next power couple and getting married.aj and sheamus can make next power couple since edge and lita.


Coherence is not easy to find nowadays, right?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan or AJ turning on one another would be awful. If they're not putting them back together, there's no point in even doing this wedding when the whole thing could easily have been over Sunday. They need to be together. 

And Ambrose crashing the wedding makes no damn sense. Seriously, I thought we were past the crazy Ambrose debuting theories. Stop trying to shoehorn him into every possible angle.


----------



## lazyandcool (Jun 8, 2012)

Jammy said:


> Coherence is not easy to find nowadays, right?


irish people love crashing peoples weedings


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



NearFall said:


> Kane returns to confess his love to AJ. AJ reveals she is pregnant, but does not know if is Kane's or Bryan's. Bring in Springer or Maury for a segment revealing the father. Have Kane VS Daniel Bryan with guest referee Steve Wilkos for AJ's love.
> 
> :vince


(Y) A+


----------



## ibrahimkareem (Jul 17, 2012)

stone cold with some kind of a huge truck and beer


----------



## HiMyNameIsAlex (Jul 16, 2012)

Miz


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

AJ wont even show up for the wedding.



It should be revealed that she is a drug addict/alcoholic . It would explain her mood swings and keep CM Punk involved in this storyline. The payoff would be Punk becomes as big a rolemodel figure as John Cena and resolves his ''issues'' with Byan.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Kurt Angle with an axe


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

am i the only one that wants nobody to crash the wedding? i want them to get married cuz that way i get to see my favorite wrestler and favorite woman in wrestling together all the time. i just hope the "geniuses" at wwe don't ruin it by turning bryan into a good guy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ibrahimkareem said:


> stone cold with some kind of a huge truck and beer


If Austin drenches AJ in beer, I will mark into a coma. Austin did it to Maria, and it was a good moment. lol (Y)


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane. He will confess his love for AJ. AJ then reveals she is pregnant and doesn't know if its Daniel Bryan's or Kane's. Bryan VS Kane with referee Steve Wilkos in a match for AJ's love. 9 months later we get a Maury/Jerry Springer segment to reveal the father at which stage Rob Simmons shows up to say a well timed "DAMN!"


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Jingoro said:


> am i the only one that wants nobody to crash the wedding? i want them to get married cuz that way i get to see my favorite wrestler and favorite woman in wrestling together all the time. i just hope the "geniuses" at wwe don't ruin it by turning bryan into a good guy.




I think the beauty of both AJ and Daniel Bryan's characters are that they can be used for both Face or Heel. Bryan is a arrogant, obnoxious jerk but his skills and his over-the-top personality makes him just so entertaining. Then you have AJ who is a bi-polar psycho who has no problems beating up her own best friend, but again her over-the-top personality makes her entertaining as well. With any other superstar/diva these two would risk becoming generic Faces, with each other because of the edge that they both have in their characters, they could work as a pair of tweeners, without going full-blown Face. 


If I were WWE I wouldn't change a damn thing. People love AJ's "crazy chick" persona and people love Bryan's current character. If they're going to be a Face couple, just keep their current characters, the only change should be the fact that they are targeting and attacking Heels instead of Faces.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

My money is on Kane.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

brother love


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Would be interesting if no one interrupted it or if one of them just didn't show up. I'd bet on Kane though. Really have no idea though.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

They should have The Godfather come out and interrupt the wedding with Bryan leaving with his hoes then suddeenly when he is about to exit with them dean ambrose attacks bryan


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Mark Henry.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Jingoro said:


> am i the only one that wants nobody to crash the wedding? i want them to get married cuz that way i get to see my favorite wrestler and favorite woman in wrestling together all the time. i just hope the "geniuses" at wwe don't ruin it by turning bryan into a good guy.


100% Agreed with this. They're my favorites, the only other WWE couple I liked was Edge and Lita, and I like Bryan and AJ more than them.

They just have so much potential to be awesome teaming up, it'd suck if they put them together just to take them apart again.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The best thing I can come up with is that the Miz interferes, turns face and convinces AJ she cannot marry Bryan and should find someone who she's really happy with...which will turn out to be AJ.

Saying that, the idea is rough and is pretty sucky but I'm sure WWE can make it work.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miz screwing it up would fit, and probably finish off turning him face. So many possibilities, though.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

As long as Bryan doesn't completely turn face then I don't mind. His sudden feeling of remorse which has come so suddenly makes me think there is definitely more to this than just a simple wedding. I'm hoping there will finally be some sort of payoff for AJ in this storyline or at least a major event in the storyline to occur.

Having said that, Miz or Kane makes the most sense but I would find it hilarious if Austin interrupted the wedding.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Miz screwing it up would fit, and probably finish off turning him face. So many possibilities, though.


He would have to be attacked for that to turn him face, since last Monday he was playing the heel rule against the 2 of them.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm thinking Kane...I honestly hope they keep AJ/Bryan together and make them a heel couple.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bryan could actually turn down and embarrass AJ at the alter and become one of history's greatest heels. Or he could defend AJ from a run-in and become one of history's top faces. Really interesting which way they'll go, should be a big win-win if played correctly. I'm going to guess that they'll keep Bryan heel, I haven't counted but feels like there's way more faces than heels now.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

So, who's gonna be Daniel Bryan's best man? I'm guessing Dean Ambrose, that's why Bryan wore the hobo jacket at MITB.
I'm only half-joking. This is the WWE, and I wouldn't put it past them to debut Ambrose this way.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Miz screwing it up would fit, and probably finish off turning him face. So many possibilities, though.


They'd have to do something to establish that Bryan is a bad guy though, otherwise it just looks like Miz is trying to screw up a happy couple and he's still a heel. Bryan seemed genuine on Raw as opposed to the last few weeks when it was clear he just wanted to be champ.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kane...Kane always ruins weddings, just for nostalgia purposes.

In all fairness, like a lot on here. I don't want anyone to crash the wedding. I want it to go ahead because I think they're absolutely fantastic as a heel couple, so much chemistry. This partnership needs to be prolonged, so it should just go ahead. The Miz crashing it and turning face would be ok, but I'd rather nobody got involved tbh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thing is, I still think there will be boos at/during the wedding. Maybe not. Feels kind of abrupt to simply turn Bryan face just like that, but, hey, I'm not shocked if that is what they're doing here, either.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

AJ/Bryan continuing this angle as Midcard Heel couple is just pointless. Bryan needs to go against John Cena like Edge did to benefit from this, if at all.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

The Miz.


----------



## wintersun1 (Apr 27, 2011)

dean ambrose


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know who exactly, but some face should try to crash, confront Bryan telling him to stop jerking AJ around etc. Then while him and Bryan are staring each other down, AJ low blows him from behind and Bryan kicks him in the head and puts him in the Yes lock until he passes out. AJ and Bryan then complete their ceremony over the unconcious body of the yet to be determined face.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

AMBROOOSEEE


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

Please let it be Austin!

I would love to see him stun the ever living shit out of AJ. Two or more stunners would be perfect for this. Just get this nonsense the fuck off the screen already. Is it wrong to want to see a diva get a finisher from a guy?...in her case hell no. 

After that he stuns Bryan several times in a row to really end this bullshit. This is the most nonsensical horseshit storyline WWE has written in a very long time and needs Steve Austin to end it on a proper note.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Vyed said:


> AJ/Bryan continuing this angle as Midcard Heel couple is just pointless. Bryan needs to go against John Cena like Edge did to benefit from this, if at all.


It took quite a while for John Cena to get involved in the Edge/Lita mess though.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

If you read the Smackdown spoilers..you already know the answer. The question is..why have Bryan face him at Summerslam? Also..if you read the spoilers, you know the truth about Bryan's face/heel status heading into the show.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> If you read the Smackdown spoilers..you already know the answer. The question is..why have Bryan face him at Summerslam? Also..if you read the spoilers, you know the truth about Bryan's face/heel status heading into the show.


I read the spoilers, and i still don't know the answer. All I know is that they narrowed it down to two likely possibilities.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

^^
C.C.? Why did they randomly throw him in there I'll never know. Not saying that it is a bad idea, but still.

---
Mark Henry will metaphorically crash the wedding thanks to the immense amount of ratings he brings... Which would in turn cause more ratings.
FUEL FOR THE FIRE


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

Thats where WWE are going with this.

Daniel Bryan is going to leave AJ at the altar and probably come out in his wrestling gear while he laughs in her face for believing it. Then somebody will come to her rescue, probably The Miz. 

Sigh. Am I the only one that wants to see a good comedy type segment where AJ and Bryan actually get married? Who will be Bryan's best man? Derrick Bateman? Michael Cole? Your thoughts on this.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/627333-who-do-you-think-will-crash-aj-bryans-wedding.html

I'm expecting something like that to happen. If this doesn't happen, it will probably be the other way around, but yes, this is the most possible scenario.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

coconutcrusher said:


> Bryan could actually turn down and embarrass AJ at the alter and become one of history's greatest heels. Or he could defend AJ from a run-in and become one of history's top faces. Really interesting which way they'll go, should be a big win-win if played correctly. I'm going to guess that they'll keep Bryan heel, I haven't counted but feels like there's way more faces than heels now.



Actually as of now they have more Heels than Faces, not counting Daniel Bryan. The Face side now consists of: Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Orton, Mysterio in the main events and Christian, Santino and Kane in the midcard.


Whereas the Heel side has: The Big Show, Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz in the main events and Cody Rhodes, Damian Sandow, Tensai in the midcard, but then you also got Wade Barrett and Mark Henry within a few months whom are set to return. 


The lack of Faces is quite evident considering the fact that they can't even get a feud for Antonio Cesaro right now.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

Daniel Bryan's best man should obviously be Chris Brown.

Should bring in the ratings. See gif.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

we have a thread for this already... *sigh*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

AJ will either stand him up or someone will interupt


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

It would be funny if AJ invites Kane and we have the WWE version of a "Shotgun wedding".


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

This is the best scenario IMO, would bring a lot of heat to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

No idea why people think Miz is turning face. He's added the "hollywood movie star" schtick into his act as a heel move because it's only a WWE film and it's a delusional heel trait.

You people also thought Bryan was winning the title at MITB. All I will say is that there is no chance Bryan is going to stand up AJ, because that's the first instinct that marks would have. The most likely scenario is AJ standing up Bryan and leaving on her own ending the storyline, and the 2nd most likely scenario is actually having the wedding end with them as a tandem as tweeners, heels, or faces.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: AJ is going to get stood up by Bryan, isn't she?*

They get married and Danielson and AJ go YES!!!! FOR 5 Minutes straight


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You look at the roster and you can easily have programs with the following:
The roster is currently chockful of wrestler with manager tandems.
Bryan with AJ against Miz and Eve, Alberto Del Rio and Ricardo, Vickie and Dolph, Aksana and Cesaro, Tensai and Sakamoto, Brodus Clay and his dancers, you can even string together a Christian/Layla pairing if you want if you want them to be heels. You can even build them up to face Hunter and Steph at Mania. I am willing to bet that after Smackdown, and that wedding planning segment airs, it'll be no doubt that the best solution is to fully establish Bryan and AJ as a tandem of any alignment just because there's a lot you can do with it.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

My ideal scenario:

> Bryan shows up to the wedding and laughs as it's all been a stunt to get back at AJ for not helping him win the match
> Miz comes out and wrecks Bryan, face turn
> Face Miz managed by crazy AJ (no more love story bullshit please)


----------



## JakeMyles (Apr 11, 2012)

OP, your suggestions would be madness in todays WWE. Bret Hart!? Ric Flair!? What? 

Given that Kane is now without direction, (and is sort of a face) and was involved in the AJ love feud at some point he would be my guess. Other than that I have no idea, as I get the feeling Punk is being primed for his next story.


----------



## wrestling nerd 21 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish Randy Savage was alive It would of been awesome for him to interrupted the modern day Miss Eliz and Macho Man.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The person interrupting the wedding doesn't even have to have history with either AJ or D-Bry. I wouldn't be surprised if Flair or some other legend returned and got a cheap pop by crashing the wedding.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Mark Henry would be a good pick, assuming his surgery went well. They have some past history, Henry needs a feud and it would be a huge pop for his return.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> You look at the roster and you can easily have programs with the following:
> The roster is currently chockful of wrestler with manager tandems.
> Bryan with AJ against Miz and Eve, Alberto Del Rio and Ricardo, Vickie and Dolph, Aksana and Cesaro, Tensai and Sakamoto, Brodus Clay and his dancers, you can even string together a Christian/Layla pairing if you want if you want them to be heels. You can even build them up to face Hunter and Steph at Mania. I am willing to bet that after Smackdown, and that wedding planning segment airs, it'll be no doubt that the best solution is to fully establish Bryan and AJ as a tandem of any alignment just because there's a lot you can do with it.


Your posts have been a lot more tolerable since after MITB, I must say.

I agree with you.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

This angle wasn't half bad until this week. Unfortunately I think they're trying to turn D-Bry face. Meh, at least he's still got a big part on Raw


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

The wedding will be postponed.

Bryan is waiting in the ring, music is playing AJ out, but she doesn't show up. A trainer runs out to the ring and grabs Bryan to follow him, the cameras are backstage where the superstars and divas are all surrounding something.

AJ in a blood bath, compliments of a one night only appearance by Gangrel.

The next week, she has amnesia.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope it's out of Eve, Vickie, Kane or a random suprise would be mark henry lol.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

A face WADE BARRETT


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

From a storyline perspective Kane would make the most sense. I don't know why the Miz or anyone like that would crash the wedding, certainly not over some mixed tag team match that he lost.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

It will obviously be Scott Steiner.

RIGHT?


----------



## ThaFutureLegend (Jul 19, 2012)

Eve and or miz since they been having them mixed tag matches for the last few weeks.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

It should be the Nature Boy Ric Flair. He'd give a speech about how marriage sucks. "Look at me" he says  then Bryan runs away leaving AJ in the middle of the ring alone.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> It will obviously be Scott Steiner.
> 
> RIGHT?


That would be awesome.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Kaitlyn, she will confess her love to AJ and stomp Brian's jewels.


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

CM PUNK, obviously. They're not going to have anyone else do it. They should, but they aren't that creative.

Kane would be the best choice. Granted it seems like WWE has killed his involvement in the angle, but he's all about ruining people lives. That and he has no other prior engagements (pun intended) at the moment. Punk, on the other hand, should be moving on to other concerns.

Austin would be the guy, if they want to just waste our time. Likely enough, unfortunately. Wedding starts, glass breaks, couple of stunners, beer poured on D-Bryan. Takes no writing effort and would tie in to nothing, effectively crashing the angle into the ground.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

ThaFutureLegend said:


> Eve and or miz since they been having them mixed tag matches for the last few weeks.


That would be the most logical next step in this storyline, too bad WWE Creative doesn't deal that much in logic.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Ric Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm hoping the writers don't screw this up and make it as bad as Maxine and Johnny Curtis's NXT wedding...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I want Teddy Long to come out and say "Daniel, I'ma let you finish in a minute but me and Kristal HAD THE GREATEST WEDDING OF ALL TIME" and then have Lashley come out and spear him. :side:


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *The best thing I can come up with is that the Miz interferes, turns face and convinces AJ she cannot marry Bryan and should find someone who she's really happy with...which will turn out to be AJ.
> 
> Saying that, the idea is rough and is pretty sucky but I'm sure WWE can make it work.*


So AJ is going to find herself 

:westbrook2


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> Kane.


Should Chokeslam the priest.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Eve.

Don't ask why. It just makes sense.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Jake The Snake Roberts. The Damien should bite Daniel Bryan and Jake should fuck Bryans head up as well as A

Then AJ marries Jake, because he's the craziest, but that doesn't sit too well with Mankind, who comes out and starts stabbing himself in the knee which turns AJ on. He then puts the mandible claw on Jake who passes out. Mankind gets down on one knee to propose to AJ and as she's about to say yes, out comes Goldust. He freaks Mankind out by unbuttoning Mankind's shirt slowly and deliberately and getting down on his knees. He then punches Mankind in the balls, pushes him on the ropes and hits the Shattered Dreams. Mankind roles out of the ring and Goldust turns to AJ, is about to propose when Kane appears at the entrance ramp. Kane raises his arms, brings them down and sets Goldust on fire. AJ runs to Kane, says I do and goes off for some three foot cock.

In short, Kane,

I also think that Damien could suffocate the COBRA. I'd enjoy that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Would be a good chance for them to debut Ambrose.


----------



## mattson (Mar 7, 2010)

Kane crashing the wedding would be predictable. Also, he already crashed Edge and Lita's wedding. Miz is a possibility. He has history with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Would be a good chance for them to debut Ambrose.


It's either going to be Ambrose, Kane, or Miz in my opinion. Who ever is going to work with Bryan at SummerSlam.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Would be a good chance for them to debut Ambrose.


A big fat NO.

He needs to work his way up the card just like even more talented guys like Danielson and Punk did before. He's a talented guy but he needs to get himself over by himself. Plus Bryan needs whoever does come out on Monday to put him over in this feud.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

AntMan said:


> It's either going to be Ambrose, Kane, or Miz in my opinion. Who ever is going to work with Bryan at SummerSlam.


Ambrose- No needs to start at the bottom and work his way up the card as a heel.

Miz- Needs like Bryan to be put over in a feud. Him and Bryan need it badly. so no to this one

Kane- yes as long as he loses to Bryan at summerslam and is used to make Bryan look strong.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Bryan proposed to AJ so he could embarrass her at the altar. She will say I do and he will say no no no and trash her.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Bryan trolls and he break AJ heart for what she didn't suppose to do help Bryan win @ MITB...AJ with Kane. Bryan vs Christian over the IC title..

Miz vs Bryan? Miz need Bryan to get over more than Bryan need Miz...and this fued will do nothing for Bryan.


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

I want it to be Dean Ambrose. If It's not Ambrose I don't want anyone to crash their wedding. It will probably be Kane though.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Realistically - Kane. Big Show is another posibility, although he has no part there.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Given the past week's run-ins, it's either going to be Kane or Miz/Eve.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Ugh. I do NOT want to see Bryan in a program with Kane (unless he puts him over by submission) or Miz (both should stay heel IMO). I'd like to see Christian and Bryan do a little series for the IC Title, but judging from the SD spoilers, that most likely isn't happening.


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

Sometimes the best swerve is not swerve at all. No interruption.

Or...
Or...

Kaitlyn comes out and confesses her love for AJ and tells D-Bry that she is willing to share.:cool2


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Aces & Eights. 

But really, probably Kane or AJ herself screws DB over, or the other way around.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a feeling theres gonna be a big swerve on this wedding its not gonna go ahead I cant wait im ready to mark out


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I just hope that Trish comes out wearing a bikini like what she did in lita's wedding 

That's all i care about 






Kane will be the one obviously *


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> Ugh. I do NOT want to see Bryan in a program with Kane (unless he puts him over by submission) or Miz (both should stay heel IMO). I'd like to see Christian and Bryan do a little series for the IC Title, but judging from the SD spoilers, that most likely isn't happening.


Bryan to go after IC title at this point would be a step down for him. Kane is much better option, ofcourse bryan has to go over...


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

*WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

Or should I say Cena-rio . .

Let's say AJ helped Bryan win at MITB, Bryan's so happy he proposes to AJ. Next week in the ring for Wedding at Raw 1000, and after a bunch of typical shenanigan filler (Hornswoggle, Michael Cole, Hacksaw Jim Duggan etc), they finally get to the end:

- Bryan says "Yes"
- AJ says, "Yes"
- The priest goes: ". . I now pronounce you hus . ."

. . tle, loyalty, respect, Cena's music hits, Cena comes out to cash in the MITB, Attitude Adjustment to Bryan THROUGH THE WEDDING CAKE, BY GAWD! 

Cena pins him on the cake and wins title, Bryan wins a compelling SummerSlam storyline and we get another wedding highlight for RAW2000. Leads to Cena vs Bryan or Cena vs Bryan vs Punk at SummerSlam.

Instead, we're likely going to get Cena vs Punk for the 10th time and Bryan's back in the midcard with Kane.


----------



## johncenaftw (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

I rather have Cena vs Punk and Bryan back in the midcard vs Kane


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

They will feud later on, so I got no problem.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

Missed the boat...the wedding didn't even happen yet, you don't know what's gonna happen.

There was no real storyline headed into a wedding like Test-Steph(at least involving HHH,at least I don't think so..), and look how that turned out, one of the most impactful weddings in WWE history.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

I wouldn't be surprised if he crashed the wedding. First Cena ruins his own marriage, then he goes on to ruin D-Bry and AJ's wedding.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

The wedding should be saved for episode 1001, viewers need something to look forward to after No.1000


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*



Carcass said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. First Cena ruins his own marriage, then he goes on to ruin D-Bry and AJ's wedding.


Hey man he was tweeting AJ some stuff.



> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> 
> Stay put @WWEAJLee ill be there in 10min. May i recommend #50shadesofJohn its an exciting read.


Dude better watch out.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

I actually like this...0.o .... The OP is saying they missed the boat because Bryan did not win at MITB, gawd why dont people read fpalm?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

Well it's only a matter of time before AJ and Cena are in angles together. For crying out loud they battle each other every week to see who dominates the Raw airwaves.

Also only a matter of time until Cena bangs AJ if he hasn't all ready.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

WWE avoided Bryan winning the WWE title, so I wouldn't use the phrase "missing the boat" at all. More like "missing the bullet".


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

I love it. But with a few alterations:

1.) Cena should in fact burst out of the cake and cash in his Money in the Bank.
2.) Daniel Bryan doesn't even need to be the champion, Cena cashes in on Bryan, pins him, then is the champion because Cena. Punk loses the title. (People will complain at first, but I feel we'll look back on this storyline and feel it was the right booking decision.)
3). Cena should then retreat back into the cake, clutching his WWE title, the lights go out and the cake is gone. WHERE IS CAKE


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE missed the boat on a Bryan/AJ wedding scenario*

*That would be a pretty cool moment. Although it would be better if Cena wasn't involved, it didn't involve Bryan in the main event and AJ wasn't in the picture so she can still another two months in the main event.*


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

*AJ and Bryan*

Every segment and clip of them two together puts a legit smile on my face!


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*

Yes! Same with me. Every time I see them together, I can't help but smile


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*

Because Daniel Bryan is the GOAT.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*

I totally agree. WWE really needs to NOT split them up, they are gold together and they could be a great dominate heel couple that can help each other win matches and championships. Causals will hate them, but they will be the couple they love to hate and the rest of us can just love them for kicking ass together in and out on the ring.

They don't really have to "get married" on RAW 1000 (though that would make for a great Divorce angle way down the road), but they need to stay together as a couple badly as together they bring something the WWE has not had in a long time and with how well they play off each other it can only help both of their careers.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*

These 2 made me watch smackdown for the longest time when they were together on that show comedy gold. Hope they decide to stay together for a while longer


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*

I like them, and if it helps AJ get in the Divas Title picture then I don't care what they do.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*



Domenico said:


> Because Daniel Bryan is the GOAT.


And AJ is GOATress.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*

It's good to see a positive thread for once. And I agree they seem to have great chemistry. I'm hoping bryan doesn't fuck her over. Not yet anyway.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*



YESYESYES said:


> It's good to see a positive thread for once. And I agree they seem to have great chemistry. I'm hoping bryan doesn't fuck her over. Not yet anyway.


They've rushed the wedding to get it onto Raw 1000, but I still think it'll be a great time for Bryan to leave her distraught at the alter. Rather than drag the angle out until it gets stale.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*

I hope they keep them together for a while. I like Bryan, but I always thought he was a little bland as far as character goes. AJ makes him much more interesting. I think it will be very similar to Edge/Lita. I always liked Edge, but never thought of him as a top guy until Lita joined him. Don't think AJ will be dressing quite as slutty as Lita did though


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> They've rushed the wedding to get it onto Raw 1000, but I still think it'll be a great time for Bryan to leave her distraught at the alter. Rather than drag the angle out until it gets stale.



But why do that, though? I mean if they wnt to keep Bryan over as a Heel, keeping him with AJ would be the way to go. Bryan has done some heinous things the last few months; trying to provoke Sheamus and get him fired, attacking Sheamus after a match and putting him in the YES lock, attacking Cm Punk after a match and putting him in the YES Lock, using Kane to soften up CM Punk before OTL, etc. but the thing that got him the most heat was when he and AJ were making out on top of the stage and the cheesy video that aired on Smackdown. 


He got more heat by being the caring boyfriend of AJ this past week than he has doing all these Heelish actions. And vice-versa, AJ got more heat by making out with Daniel Bryan this past week than when she was making out with Kane or slapping Punk or putting Punk through a table.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*

Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about this storyline?


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about this storyline?


Yes! You're the only one.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

RDClip said:


> Sometimes the best swerve is not swerve at all. No interruption.
> 
> Or...
> Or...
> ...


Can see this happening, except I would assume Kaitlyn would be there for Bryan, but your scenario is cool.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Aj and Bryan*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about this storyline?


Pretty much, this storyline is awesome, it's unpredictable as a mother fucker and AJ/Bryan are gold together.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's pretty obvious at this point that Kane will crash. I'm fine with that, I just hope Bryan & AJ make it out still a couple. Fuck WWE if they put Kane with AJ, seriously.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Whatever happens, I don't see Bryan and AJ ending up together.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

My money's on Kane.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: AJ and Bryan*

So you all ship them, too? Cool.

They are the only thing I really look forward to every week on both shows, I normally skip Smackdown when they're not on.

Mr. and Mrs. Daniel Bryan <3


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Miz should interupt and act like he is stopping it, but end up being the best man.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> The Miz should interupt and act like he is stopping it, but end up being the best man.


I have to say maybe I'm in the minority but a group of AJ/Bryan and the Miz as partner would be awesome.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Panther said:


> My money's on Kane.


Definitely. I never thought it would be anyone but Kane to stop the wedding. And from the way things were left the last time they spoke backstage, I knew they were never really over anyway and that they were bound to be back in each others orbit sooner or later.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

What if it's Daniel Bryan who is going to "crash" the wedding, i know that seems a little bit crazy, but this could be a good way for Bryan to get some massive heat ! Maybe it was just a plan from Bryan to take some revenge on AJ because she didn't helped him to win the WWE championship...
Just imagine this, AJ says "I do", and then Bryan looks at her, smile, and just walk out, leaves AJ alone in the ring in front of the crowd humiliated. Instant heat for D Bryan !!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually think that's exactly what's going to happen.

Bryan just stringing her along and is going to dump her right there in her dress. Might even smash her face in the cake.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

youssef123 said:


> What if it's Daniel Bryan who is going to "crash" the wedding, i know that seems a little bit crazy, but this could be a good way for Bryan to get some massive heat ! Maybe it was just a plan from Bryan to take some revenge on AJ because she didn't helped him to win the WWE championship...
> Just imagine this, AJ says "I do", and then Bryan looks at her, smile, and just walk out, leaves AJ alone in the ring in front of the crowd humiliated. Instant heat for D Bryan !!


Any time he does something bad to AJ he gets cheered, the best way to get him massive heat is to keep them together, he seems to get the most heat when they make out, same way Edge and Lita got major heat.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Redeemer said:


> Any time he does something bad to AJ he gets cheered, the best way to get him massive heat is to keep them together, he seems to get the most heat when they make out, same way Edge and Lita got major heat.



And it really wouldn't make any sense from a character standpoint. He is suppose to be a tactical genius who knows when to pick his spots to benefit himself. Right now, Bryan has AJ in his back pocket so to speak. As we saw on Smackdown she is going to do anything and everything in her power to keep Bryan unscathed and safe from harm even if it means she is put in harms way. Just like in the past few months, AJ was doing everything in her power to help CM Punk because she thought Punk loved her; now she will be doing the same thing with Bryan. If Bryan embarrasses her, he is setting himself up for alot of suffering as the scorned AJ will make it her mission to make his life a living hell. 


This isn't the same AJ that Bryan bullied around earlier this year, she's volatile and unstable and will lash out at Bryan if provoked. Bryan found that out the hard way when AJ used Punk as a "projectile missile" at Bryan and when she slapped the taste out of his mouth.


----------



## #Sik (Jul 19, 2012)

Kane. 
It's gotta be Kane.

He may not be exactly boyfriend material but he sure can be a wedding crasher.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Also a storyline with Punk turning heel could work, too.

Have Cena crash the wedding and embarrass Bryan and AJ, just because he likes to get himself cheered through other people and is desperate to be liked by the audience.

After he does that, Bryan and AJ help Punk retain the title and celebrate with Punk by giving Cena a beatdown to end the show.

Then next week, we have Punk and Bryan both rant about Cena always stealing the spotlight, complaining that their great matches should have main evented the PPVs and AJ/Bryan being upset that their wedding was ruined.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Redeemer said:


> Also a storyline with Punk turning heel could work, too.
> 
> Have Cena crash the wedding and embarrass Bryan and AJ, just because he likes to get himself cheered through other people and is desperate to be liked by the audience.
> 
> ...



Gee, why don't we have Kane turn on John Cena in a tag team match and join up with them too. Then we have #AJAll.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I just have a bad feeling that this is the end of the two. Which will be bollocks, as I'm a fan of both and find them very entertaining together.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The wedding will be used to have a lot of nostalgia acts in it since they've apparently called EVERYONE. Such as:
Godfather and "the train", where PG restrictions can't refer to the women as hoes which Bryan points out. I assume the comedy will be AJ goes crazy mode, and scares off the women.
Perry Saturn and Moppy in attendance that some guy will reference as having a more healthy and sane relationship than Bryan/AJ.
Edge and Christian may interrupt to do their comedy schtick and reference Edge's weddings to both Lita and Vickie as well as Kane.
Random Steve Blackman with Head Cheese cameo for no reason.
Possible Boogeyman appearance with "worms not for vegans" line somewhere.
Gangrel appearance for "This isn't Twilight" line.
Snitsky coming out with another toy baby to punt.

I also am in the camp of not breaking them up. Dolph/Vickie and Ricardo/Del Rio have been going on for significantly longer, and neither tandems have been as effective or have the level of flexibility and potential in the future.


----------



## Omega_White (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane and HHH team up for the greatest wedding crash of all time.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I foresee a dumb backstage segment where Daniel loses the ring and he has to call upon.... Sherlock Santino to find it. fpalm


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Will Kane tombstone another priest tonight???


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kane, Hornswoggle, Cody Rhodes, and Primo are the suitors of who she might marry instead as a swerve. I imagine her marrying Hornswoggle will be what WWE would swerve to just like the Anon GM.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



NearFall said:


> Kane returns to confess his love to AJ. AJ reveals she is pregnant, but does not know if is Kane's or Bryan's. Bring in Springer or Maury for a segment revealing the father. Have Kane VS Daniel Bryan with guest referee Steve Wilkos for AJ's love.
> 
> :vince


I'm sure that idea has been thought of by Vince. WWE could make a DVD called "The bad ideas we had for Kane, including the ones we never actually used" and it could probably fit enough content for two DVD's too. And the shit would sell like a champ. Put a picture of Kane with a 3 foot hotdog on the front, Triple H on the back dressed as Kane and the DVD's can have AJ with his mask on one, and Lita on the other with Snizsky kicking their baby.

:kane


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

If the little bastard has anything to do with this segment, I officially give up until Vince dies and no longer runs the show.

Because let's face it, as long as there is a breath in Vinces body... Everyone knows who's in charge.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Kane, obviously.

CM Punk has bigger fish to fry and everyone else on that list would rather not be future/current HOF'ers than stoop to the level of crashing the worst weeding in wrestling history.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Will Kane tombstone another priest tonight???


I think it will be Daniel Bryan he does that to.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

If hornwoggle crashes the wedding, I hope D-Bry kicks him in the head.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

VAL VENIS


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm hoping The Godfather comes out and AJ puts the hoes in their place.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Whatever happens, I hope Bryan and AJ come out looking good. They need to be this couple that has each others back, heel couple


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan will steal the show like always. #GOAT


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd love if Brie Bella returned and interrupted their wedding, given her real life relationship with Bryan. It has no chance of happening though. 

Realistically Kane will interrupt and it will start a crappy Bryan/Kane feud...

I'd also love if Edge and Christian interrupted. Reuniting one more time on the 1000th episode and it could lead to a Bryan/Christian feud over the Intercontinental title - which in my opinion would be much better than a feud with Kane.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kane comes out through the ring and kills Bryan, teases that he's going to marry AJ, but instead Hornswoggle comes out of the hole that Kane made in the ring and marries AJ instead. The Vince McMahon way.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I'd love if Brie Bella returned and interrupted their wedding, given her real life relationship with Bryan. It has no chance of happening though.
> 
> Realistically Kane will interrupt and it will start a crappy Bryan/Kane feud...
> 
> I'd also love if Edge and Christian interrupted. Reuniting one more time on the 1000th episode and it could lead to a Bryan/Christian feud over the Intercontinental title - which in my opinion would be much better than a feud with Kane.


The impossible has happened.. Nostalgia has said something positive about Daniel Bryan. :bryan

Repped, my friend.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> Kane comes out through the ring and kills Bryan, teases that he's going to marry AJ, but instead Hornswoggle comes out of the hole that Kane made in the ring and marries AJ instead. The Vince McMahon way.


Shhhhh....don't give them any ideas. They probably don't even know what they're going to do yet.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Domenico said:


> The impossible has happened.. Nostalgia has said something positive about Daniel Bryan. :bryan
> 
> Repped, my friend.


Lol that wasn't even a positive comment, more like a neutral view point. I've made positive posts about Bryan before (mainly about his ring work) so there's no need to be so surprised. I know you Bryan fans like to dwell on the negative though.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Did I mention Scott Steiner?

I probably did.

Realistically, it only makes sense for Kane or Miz to interrupt. 

A Bryan/Miz feud would be nice, with the "new" Miz to carry the feud on the mic and Bryan to carry the feud in the ring.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Did I mention Scott Steiner?
> 
> I probably did.
> 
> ...


Carry the feud on the mic? Of course Bryan will carry in the ring, but he also can hold his own on the mic. Miz is good on the mic too, but so is Bryan.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Lol that wasn't even a positive comment, more like a neutral view point. I've made positive posts about Bryan before (mainly about his ring work) so there's no need to be so surprised. I know you Bryan fans like to dwell on the negative though.


I've never seen you say anything positive about Bryan, with the exception of acknowledging the truth that he is the best wrestler in the company. But regardless, it's been awhile that you made a post about Bryan which isn't negative, so expect green rep regardless.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Carry the feud on the mic? Of course Bryan will carry in the ring, but he also can hold his own on the mic. Miz is good on the mic too, but so is Bryan.


Bryan has improved on the microphone, yes.

But he is still not as good as people blindly credit him. 
Comparison, though: He is basically on Ziggler level if you ask me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Domenico said:


> I've never seen you say anything positive about Bryan, with the exception of acknowledging the truth that he is the best wrestler in the company. But regardless, it's been awhile that you made a post about Bryan which isn't negative, so expect green rep regardless.


Well you haven't been following my posts for long then. I don't just admit he's the best wrestler in the company, I also praise the fuck out of his matches. I posted two lengthy posts of praise for his matches with Sheamus at Extreme Rules and Punk and Over The Limit. They really surprised me and I gave credit where credit is due. I've admitted many times that his match with Punk at Over The Limit was my match of the year. I may not of said anything positive about him lately, but I have done in the past.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Zankman Jack said:


> Bryan has improved on the microphone, yes.
> 
> But he is still not as good as people blindly credit him.
> Comparison, though: He is basically on Ziggler level if you ask me.


Yeah Bryan's not a mic god or anything like that, but he does follow storylines well, and injects some much needed realness into his feuds which is always good. I'd say he's far better than Ziggler though. Dolph has a 12 year old voice, and no matter how hard he tries, his lack of charisma can't capture an audience. The poor guy has no presence. Having said that he is improving weekly and nothing else needs to be said about his ring work, because that ability is just obvious.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Bryan wedding if it happens, Who do you think should interrupt?*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Either hornswoggle, santino or khali.
> 
> I don't want any of former attitude era guys involved in this.


*that would be hilarious if it was Hornswaggle! I would also like to see Santino too. I wonder what they would do.

If it were to be Hornswaggle, I could see him coming out from under the ring, and kicking Daniel Bryan in the knee and then running!*


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Yeah Bryan's not a mic god or anything like that, but he does follow storylines well, and injects some much needed realness into his feuds which is always good. I'd say he's far better than Ziggler though. Dolph has a 12 year old voice, and no matter how hard he tries, his lack of charisma can't capture an audience. The poor guy has no presence. Having said that he is improving weekly and nothing else needs to be said about his ring work, because that ability is just obvious.


To be fair, Bryan has gotten much more of an spotlight for a while now, not counting Punk/Ziggler around the RR.
I get what you said about Ziggler - Funnily, I "receive" his charisma and such when he talks, but I guess that the marks - don't. 

I don't know. Bryan has gotten much better since WM 28 - Ergo, he didn't get better, he got a more interesting character and better promo material, so he got a chance to showcase his true skill. Still, a guy who I talked to (not on this forum) made some very good points about why Bryan, in his mind, lacks charisma and mic skills, and why that, in combination with his look and presence, means that he should be nothing more than a midcarder.

For the life of me, I forgot those points. Still, it was all important for me, as at the time I didn't know how to be objective and unbiased like I am now/I didn't employ all the thinking philosophies that I do now.
If I find that post I will post it here or somewhere.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> *Realistically, it only makes sense for Kane or Miz to interrupt. *
> 
> A Bryan/Miz feud would be nice, with the "new" Miz to carry the feud on the mic and Bryan to carry the feud in the ring.


Not really....there is an open door for a pyscho ex boyfriend to crash the wedding. Either the peep show segment on Friday was foreshadowing or was simply a segue way to the Kane/Bryan match. 

The option is open to bringing out another ex-boyfriend of AJ into the mix here whether they choose that route or not.


----------



## Punkofpersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

Kharma


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> Not really....there is an open door for a pyscho ex boyfriend to crash the wedding. Either the peep show segment on Friday was foreshadowing or was simply a segue way to the Kane/Bryan match.
> 
> The option is open to bringing out another ex-boyfriend of AJ into the mix here whether they choose that route or not.


As in: Ambrose is her ex-boyfriend? That scenario?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Yeah Bryan's not a mic god or anything like that, but he does follow storylines well, and injects some much needed realness into his feuds which is always good. I'd say he's far better than Ziggler though. Dolph has a 12 year old voice, and no matter how hard he tries, his lack of charisma can't capture an audience. The poor guy has no presence. Having said that he is improving weekly and nothing else needs to be said about his ring work, because that ability is just obvious.


I'm like the biggest Ziggler fan on this forum and you know my views on Bryan, but I kind of agree. Bryan's more comfortable on the mic and gets his point across better, but then again, he's had A LOT of mic time in the past year to improve, compared to Ziggler who's only starting to get mic time again and has a lot less experience.

It's all about different tastes though. I admit that Bryan's a better mic worker, but I personally find him very boring and annoying on the mic, as opposed to Ziggler who I find more interesting, entertaining and engaging on the mic. Even if that wasn't the case, I'd be more interested in Ziggler's mic work anyway because he's my favorite wrestler in the company so I'm naturally more invested in his character.

Keeping things on-topic though, I'm not looking forward to this wedding at all. I hope it doesn't get much time and some legend interrupts it. Kane's far too predictable and boring to interrupt it, but they'll most likely go with Kane.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Zankman Jack said:


> To be fair, Bryan has gotten much more of an spotlight for a while now, not counting Punk/Ziggler around the RR.
> I get what you said about Ziggler - Funnily, I "receive" his charisma and such when he talks, but I guess that the marks - don't.
> 
> I don't know. Bryan has gotten much better since WM 28 - Ergo, he didn't get better, he got a more interesting character and better promo material, so he got a chance to showcase his true skill. Still, a guy who I talked to (not on this forum) made some very good points about why Bryan, in his mind, lacks charisma and mic skills, and why that, in combination with his look and presence, means that he should be nothing more than a midcarder.
> ...





Nostalgia said:


> I'm like the biggest Ziggler fan on this forum and you know my views on Bryan, but I kind of agree. Bryan's more comfortable on the mic and gets his point across better, but then again, he's had A LOT of mic time in the past year to improve, compared to Ziggler who's only starting to get mic time again and has a lot less experience.
> 
> It's all about different tastes though. I admit that Bryan's a better mic worker, but I personally find him very boring and annoying on the mic, as opposed to Ziggler who I find more interesting, entertaining and engaging on the mic. Even if that wasn't the case, I'd be more interested in Ziggler's mic work anyway because he's my favorite wrestler in the company so I'm naturally more invested in his character.
> 
> Keeping things on-topic though, I'm not looking forward to this wedding at all. I hope it doesn't get much time and some legend interrupts it. Kane's far too predictable and boring to interrupt it, but they'll most likely go with Kane.


You know what's funny guys? I bet if Ziggler and Bryan traded an attribute from each other it would make them so much better. Allow me to explain what I mean. 

I think Bryan's got a great voice (very clear), enunciates his words well, and has great diction but he talks slow slowly that it comes off as boring English Professor lecturing an auditorium . 

I think Ziggler makes great use of buzzwords, can be over the top in a good way, and talks in a fast pace that gives off a Ric Flair type of charisma (obviously not at the level of Ric, but the speed he talks is similar), but Ziggler lacks proper enunciation and doesn't let his words simmer with the audience long enough for people to hang on his every word, and there's also the issue of his pre-pubescent voice .

I think if Ziggler traded his talking speed to Bryan in exchange for Bryan's slow and plotting articulation, then we'd have a win for both guys, that will instantly improve their mic skills overall.

Thoughts?


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> As in: Ambrose is her ex-boyfriend? That scenario?


I think that would be the more popular option amongst the IWC. Can't lie, that would be my preference, however they could also bring someone else up from developmental to play that role. 

Or perhaps they would go with a legend or returning wrestler in that role.

Or what if it was a psycho ex-GIRLFRIEND ? 

Obviously Kane or Miz, or even Eve seem more likely...and they wouldn't be terrible choices but the option was definitely left open by the Peep Show segment. Which is a good thing considering the number of rumored script rewrites that happens on a somewhat regular basis and Vince's ever changing thought process.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

If any legend gets involved, it has to be Roddy Piper, to continue the story they started on Piper's Pit. Piper trying to convince AJ that Bryan is just using her and that she deserves better, but then AJ low blows Piper when he is talking to Bryan and a beatdown ensues, with the wedding then taking place over Piper's body.

That'd be the only acceptable legend interference.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> If any legend gets involved, it has to be Roddy Piper, to continue the story they started on Piper's Pit. Piper trying to convince AJ that Bryan is just using her and that she deserves better, but then AJ low blows Piper when he is talking to Bryan and a beatdown ensues, with the wedding then taking place over Piper's body.
> 
> That'd be the only acceptable legend interference.


What about Lita ?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

What about her? I see no reason she would get involved....

Just because AJ was a fan of hers?


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

-Obvious storyline choice would be Kane.

-Hornswoggle almost married AJ on NXT so he may have motive.

-Someone debuts to fued with Bryan. I guess Ambrose but maybe someone else.

-Brie Bella.

-No one. Maybe they'll get their happy ending.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> What about her? I see no reason she would get involved....
> 
> Just because AJ was a fan of hers?


AJ was a psycho fan/stalker of hers once upon a time...what if the roles were reversed now ? 

What if they revealed a relationship between them that happened before she debuted on TV, or before she began to get googly eyed for Bryan ? 

Those are just 2 ways they could try to tie Lita in. There are more possibilities if they chose to go that route.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> AJ was a psycho fan/stalker of hers once upon a time...what if the roles were reversed now ?
> 
> What if they revealed a relationship between them that happened before she debuted on TV, or before she began to get googly eyed for Bryan ?
> 
> Those are just 2 ways they could try to tie Lita in. There are more possibilities if they chose to go that route.


That doesn't make any sense. Are you insinuating them being lesbians? No thanks. That'd be such a reach.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

it will be Kane and Eve to crash the wedding.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wasnt it made obvious on SD?.. Kane and prolly Eve.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kane is gonna crash it and it's gonna lead to Kane vs. D-Bryan at Summerslam, it's SO obvious.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

THANOS said:


> You know what's funny guys? I bet if Ziggler and Bryan traded an attribute from each other it would make them so much better. Allow me to explain what I mean.
> 
> I think Bryan's got a great voice (very clear), enunciates his words well, and has great diction but he talks slow slowly that it comes off as boring English Professor lecturing an auditorium .
> 
> ...


I don't really think so. Both just cut a different kind of a promo and some people prefer the slow style of promo that Bryan does, others like Ziggler's fast buzzword approach. Ziggler's voice holds him back the most I think in regards to his mic skills, no matter how hard he tries on the mic there will always be some who can't take him seriously because he sounds like a teenager. Ziggler's style on the mic is quite different to most on the roster and some think that's makes him bad on the mic, but I think there's nothing wrong with Ziggler's delivery and he can get a point across (I mean it's not the best but it's far from bad) but he just needs to become more comfortable on the mic and talk with more confidence, and seem less forced. This will all come with more practice and I hope with Ziggler's push now he'll get a lot more mic time to improve.

If Ziggler started talking in Bryan's slow style of promo he'll get criticized more for his high-pitched voice because it would be more obvious. When Ziggler talking fast and making great use of buzzwords it helps him bit with that problem.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> That doesn't make any sense. Are you insinuating them being lesbians? No thanks. That'd be such a reach.


WWE has been known to reach at times...but this isn't the reach you think it is...it's a less obvious twist. WWE does not always go with the obvious. If they did the product would be very boring and stale.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Maybe they will swerve us and have the wedding go off with out incident


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The least obvious twist would be this wedding going down without a problem, and I hope that happens. I see no reason to break up AJ and Bryan, they can be the best power couple in a while and do some serious damage working together. Having them not get married is fine so long as they stay together, but having her dump him for Lita, if that was your point, would be stupid. Especially since Lita even being there would be a one off appearance.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I voted for other, but I just want a surprise..


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Probably a long shot, but I'm willing to bet Eve interrupts reminiscent of Trish crashing Lita's wedding with Kane.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe Kelly Kelly stops the wedding


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Maybe Kelly Kelly stops the wedding


 









Kelly Kelly Fan, your stupidity is beyond acceptable.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Daniel Bryan spent $20000 on a ring for AJ. That's on a salary of a guy who has the record for most consecutive losses in PPV title matches in history and a guy who curtain jerked Mania and lost in 18 seconds. That's true love.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> Daniel Bryan spent $20000 on a ring for AJ. That's on a salary of a guy who has the record for most consecutive losses in PPV title matches in history and a guy who curtain jerked Mania and lost in 18 seconds. That's true love.


He made lots of money when he was World Champion and defended against Big Show and Mark Henry. I bet he still has some left over.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> The least obvious twist would be this wedding going down without a problem, and I hope that happens. I see no reason to break up AJ and Bryan, they can be the best power couple in a while and do some serious damage working together. Having them not get married is fine so long as they stay together, but having her dump him for Lita, if that was your point, would be stupid. Especially since Lita even being there would be a one off appearance.


^^^Agreed, it would be nice if it went off without a hitch. I know something is most likely gonna happen, but as long as Bryan/AJ come out of this together a heel couple I will be happy. They showed how good they can be as this on SD and that was just a teeny tiny taste of the potential they have together, could be an all time power couple if WWE lets them be.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Kane.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

Bane


thats not a typo


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I mean AJ is 12 right?


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Fuck what a let down.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

nobody see that coming...


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

FFS


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I think The Redeemer is crying right now.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

:russo:russo:russo:russorusso:russo:russo:russo


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Time to rebuild Bryan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*IT'S ME, BRYAN. IT WAS ME, ALL ALONG...*


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Not over yet...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Now, Sheen's pinning Bryan soon as well. They didn't even put #RockBryan as a poll option and instead going with the fucking Big Show.


----------



## Dave The Man (Sep 2, 2006)

WWE Stuffed it up Again


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

We have been trolled.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

punk have turn heel.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

And now with Punk as the top heel in the company, D-Bry stock just went crashing down. Pray for the man in white.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> And now with Punk as the top heel in the company, D-Bry stock just went crashing down. Pray for the man in white.



And then you got Wade Barrett and Mark Henry coming back soon from injury, who will no doubt get return pushes.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

gl83 said:


> And then you got Wade Barrett and Mark Henry coming back soon from injury, who will no doubt get return pushes.


I doubt those two will get huge pushes on RAW, the only brand that matters. A huge SD! push is all I'm expecting for those two, but that means nothing. Literally anyone can get a huge push on SD! Sheamus can barely get on tv as it is, and he's the world champion.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I hate Vince Mcmahon, I hope his limo explodes for real next time.


----------

